# clementi piano sonata arranged for string quartet



## NickBee (1 mo ago)

Hi i really love Clementi's sonatas and I thought this one in particular (op 25 no. 3) could make a good string quartet. anyone agree? anything i should change? i don't play any string instrument so the bowing is probably bad sorry






Clementi for string quartet.mov







drive.google.com


----------



## NickBee (1 mo ago)

google cut off last few seconds for some reason


----------

